# Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?



## Jürgen E (11. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Freunde der __ Engelstrompete,

was habt ihr für Rückschnittserfahrungen gemacht?
Wenn ich kräftig beim Einlagern in das Winterquartier zurückschneide, dauert es im nächsten Jahr sehr lang bis wieder Blüten kommen.

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich lasse beim Rückschnitt von den Pflanzen meistens etwa die Hälfte stehen, kommt aber auch auf die Größe der Pflanze an. Bei kleineren schneide ich nur 1/3 runter.

Habe festgestellt, das vor allem der Überwinterungsstandort ausschlaggebend ist für den Neuaustrieb im nächsten Jahr, d. h. es sollte nicht zu kalt (ich überwintere bei minimum + 6°) und vor allen Dingen hell sein, wenn die Tage wieder länger werden. Dann treiben die Pflanzen schon sehr zeitig aus und bilden dann nachher im Garten ausgeräumt auch schneller Blüten. 

Edit sagt mir noch: die Brugmansien schneide ich meistens nach dem ersten Frost zurück - besser wäre vllt. vor dem ersten Frost. Werde ich evtl. mal dieses Jahr probieren.


----------



## Jürgen E (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Dodi

vielen Dank für die Antwort.
ich habe bisher kühler überwintert bis minimal 0-1 Grad. Diesmal werde ich sie dann etwas wärmer halten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Dilmun (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

Hi!

Ich schneide meine Engelstrompeten seit Jahren auf max 30cm über der Erde ab. Ich kann sie - aus Platzmangel - sonst nicht überwintern. Sie stehen in einem Regal unten drinnen. Temperatur 5-10° hell im Wintergarten. Sie treiben dann im Frühling schon im Wintergarten kräftig aus. 

Ich habe allerdings auch festgestellt, dass sie eher später Blüten ansetzen. 

Meine werden jedes Jahr über 2m hoch. Ich hätte sie aber lieber kleiner, wegen dem Wind.
Habt ihr da einen Tip?


----------



## andreas w. (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Sonja,

kann das auch was mit Deinem beschriebenen hellen Überwinterungsort zu tun haben? Kannste da einen Kartoffelsack drüberstülpen, sodaß die Pflanzen Luft bekommen, aber weniger Licht.

Versuch macht kluch, kann funktionieren. Gruß, Andreas.


----------



## Dilmun (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Andreas!

Danke für den Tip. 
Ich habe zwar, bevor ich sie im Frühjahr ins Freie gestellt habe, nochmals zurückgeschnitten, aber trotzdem sind sie immer so hoch.

Das probier ich mal aus.


----------



## andreas w. (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

He Sonja, ich meine die meisten Pflanzen werden im Frühjahr zurückgeschnitten. Der Schnitt im Herbst ist dann nur ein leichtes Stutzen der Äste und/oder Triebe. Der Rückschnitt (Begriff kan leicht falsch sein, bitte um Korrektur) erfolgt dann im Frühjahr. So kenn ich´s mit den meisten Bäumen und Büschen.

Meine liebe Schwiegermama hat früher immer deine Engeltrompeten gehabt und diese mit Begeisterung und Erfolg. Wenn bei Dir alle Stricke reissen, kann ich gerne mal nachfragen. Sie hilft gerne und hat auch Plan und Erfahrung.

Bis dahin, Andreas.


----------



## Dodi (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Sonja,

dort, wo ich unsere letzten Engelstrompeten/Brugmansien gekauft habe, steht dies geschrieben:



> Rückschnitt
> Engelstrompeten müssen nicht zwingend zurückgeschnitten werden. Meist zwingt allerdings der Platz im Winterquartier zu einem drastischen Rückschnitt. Dieser schadet der Pflanze in keiner Weise. Allerdings gibt es Züchtungen die eine starken Rückschnitt nicht lieben und im folgen Jahr sehr sparsam blühen. Als Beispiel ist hierzu die 'Herrenhäuser Gärten' zu nennen.
> Generell sollte beim Rückschnitt darauf geachtet werden das nicht in den Wachstumsbereich der Pflanze zurückgeschnitten wird. Wer dies nicht beachtet, wird im nächsten Jahr erst viele Wochen später die ersten Blüten an seiner Pflanzen sehen..
> 
> ...



Quelle

Dort mal stöbern und in den Shop schauen, lohnt sich.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

Also als ich noch Engelstrompeten hatte habe ich sie jedes Jahr um die Hälfte (im Herbst) eingekürzt..kamen problemlos wieder und haben üppig geblüht. Sie mussten allerdings der Kakteen weichen


----------



## Dilmun (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Engelstrompete, wann wieviel zurückschneiden?*

ein ganz herzliches  an Andreas und
ein ganz herzliches  an Dodi.

Ich werde das mal so machen. Und schauen, was nächstes Jahr wird.


----------

